# Rc.conf unterminated syntax fsck



## vamos (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello, I've tried to edit with `# mount -e /` to edit rc.conf, I've deleted the incorrect line but after reboot this problem persists; what can I do?


----------



## fonz (Apr 28, 2013)

vamos said:
			
		

> Hello, I've tried to edit with `# mount -e / etc` for edit rc.conf


You probably meant to do `# mount -u -w /`.

According to the screenshot, there's still a line somewhere in your /etc/rc.conf that is missing a quote. Maybe you corrected one but missed another one, maybe your changes were not saved because you didn't correctly (re)mounted the filesystem.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 28, 2013)

`# mount -u /` is enough.

@vamos, please show your entire /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## vamos (Apr 28, 2013)

There is been 178.33.149.59" at the end, we just don't see it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 28, 2013)

Take away the second double-quote at the end of the keymap= line.


----------



## fonz (Apr 28, 2013)

Since it's an image I can't quote directly, but the keymap line ends with one quote too many and the ifconfig line appears to be missing a quote at the end.


----------



## vamos (Apr 28, 2013)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Take away the second double-quote at the end of the keymap= line.



Thanks


----------

